# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Geometry Dash APK free rhythm game

## HubertSchmidt

This is the APK version of Geometry Dash Modilimitado that has caused quite a stir on the internet. It gives free access to all the additional materials and items in this game that one has to pay for in this simple version of the game. For example, if you want to unlock something new in this game, with this apk it will be possible to have it using unlimited money.
Geometry Dash for Android main features
Platform game that in turn is based on rhythm , 23 levels to overcome, increasingly difficult, reaching the impossible.
Each level is accompanied by a kind of electronic music.
Level editor, to create and share a world of your own.
Practice mode to acquire skill.
Unlockable items and skins.
Collect rewards.
customizable character.
This game has been so successful that it was released for PC, without a doubt downloading Geometry Dash free for Android will offer us entertainment for hours.

----------

